

Blog entry on how markets work? - ecollins

A great blog entry on how markets work was posted here somewhat recently -- can't find it via google or searchyc -- anyone have the link?
======
ecollins
That's it, Thanks!

For others, here's the link:

[http://betterexplained.com/articles/what-you-should-know-
abo...](http://betterexplained.com/articles/what-you-should-know-about-the-
stock-market/)

------
corentin
Was it betterexplained.com?

